# Bubble Magnus Curve 7 or 9?



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Currently have a Reef Octopus EXT160 skimmer.

Not sure if this will hold up to my new tank, so looking at a new skimmer.

Total volume of 180G, medium stocked tank.

Have a flow rate of approx 1300GPH.

Could I get away with the Curve 7 or best bet to go with the Curve 9?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I would go with curve 9 if you have room, will give you a broader stocking option. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

Curve 9, since you have 180G total volume.

The Curve 9 is rated for 240G - 400G, which is roughly 120G-200G in real-world terms.


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

The Aquamaxx ConeS-CO2 caught my eye.

Anyone use Aquamaxx skimmers?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I use the aquamaxx co-1 awesome skimmer. Highly recommend this brand.


----------

